# Detroit and Chicago  CL



## phantom (May 27, 2022)

Gotta love those locations for bikes. This one would last about 4 minutes on Atlanta CL and sell for at least a hundred more..









						1965 Schwinn Traveler 3-speed - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

1965 Schwinn Traveler 3-speed coppertone in great original condition. $175.00 obo



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## phantom (May 27, 2022)

Schwinn Cruiser - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Nice Schwinn Cruiser 5 speed 26 " Made in Chicago back in 1980-81 . Rides like new !



					chicago.craigslist.org


----------



## GTs58 (May 27, 2022)

It's all about location, location and location. 😂


----------



## phantom (May 27, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It's all about location, location and location. 😂



Honestly here is what I think. Back in the 50's 60's both cities were booming with huge populations and there were a whole lot of middle to upper middle income earners that could afford to buy their kids a Schwinn. The largest city in the South was Atlanta metro with about 1/2 a million. Average workers didn't make the same money as union workers and a Schwinn would have been a real splurge over a department store bicycle.


----------



## tripple3 (May 28, 2022)

pics of Cruiser 5 $390 Detroit CL









I'm sure it's worth that and more at todays values;
Schwinn Sold *ALL* they made,
and that's a *BUNCH!!!😎*


----------



## 56 Vette (May 28, 2022)

Smoking deal on the chestnut cruiser 5, at memory lane and Monroe, one was going for $1000, a nice black one was going for $800. I bought mine for $300 at Ann arbor a few years ago, not in this nice of shape. After a full blow apart detail,  tires and tubes, it's one of favorites to ride!


----------



## mickeyc (May 28, 2022)

Another Detroit area Cruiser 5.....









						SCHWINN 1983 CRUISER 5 SPEED - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Original bike.inside stored for years. Recent new schwinn tires , tubes and bearings cleaned and regressed.no rust or nicks. Ready to ride. Leave phone will not answer e mail.



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## StingrayRider (May 28, 2022)

I picked up this one from the Boise craigslist for 275 last summer.


----------



## 1motime (May 28, 2022)

Anyone ever take a chance and contact a stranger on Craigslist and try to buy and ship a bike like these? I don't have that sort of trust


----------



## ditchpig (May 28, 2022)

1motime said:


> Anyone ever take a chance and contact a stranger on Craigslist and try to buy and ship a bike like these? I don't have that sort of trust



It's all about the the communication. I try to get a phone number or direct email and see if the seller is genuine. Haven't had an issue with the ones that came accross with quick replies and honest answers. Goes for Kijiji too. 
Kryn


----------



## 1motime (May 28, 2022)

When selling on Craigslist I always ask for a phone number from a buyer.  At the least it makes someone who is a flake or a scammer decide to skip me.  Buying is a bit different since my money is going somewhere else.  Yes talking goes a long way but seeing something is person is the best.  Maybe it is more of issue in LA or large cities.
Those are nice bikes though!


----------



## phantom (May 31, 2022)

And the hits keep coming  $120









						Schwinn Tiger 1959 - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

10/05/1959 Schwinn Tempest, All original frame, handlebar, drive-line and fork. Factory front book rack. Updated pedals, tires, seat, and grips.Everything works; rolls and rides very well.



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## phantom (Jul 2, 2022)

Love the fork on this one.....Lot of parts here for $125








						1956 Schwinn w/ LOCKING FORK and KEY - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Calls only 586 26O O644... I don`t do your text emails or codes. just a simple call. This is an ORIGINAL World Traveler Three speed



					detroit.craigslist.org


----------



## Oilit (Jul 5, 2022)

phantom said:


> Honestly here is what I think. Back in the 50's 60's both cities were booming with huge populations and there were a whole lot of middle to upper middle income earners that could afford to buy their kids a Schwinn. The largest city in the South was Atlanta metro with about 1/2 a million. Average workers didn't make the same money as union workers and a Schwinn would have been a real splurge over a department store bicycle.



I think you're on the money. When I was a kid in the '60's, you heard about people leaving for the north all the time, because that's where the good jobs were. The textile industry was the biggest in the south, and even then it was notorious for low wages.


----------

